# Climber and Pruner positions in New York City working for the NYC Parks Department.



## NYCPARKSDEPT (May 8, 2013)

City of New York 
Parks & Recreation 
Job ID № 117263

Climber & Pruner 
Salary: $54,111

NYC Parks & Recreation has a great opportunity in Forestry for Climbers & Pruners. Be a part of making a greener, greater NYC. Excellent benefits, paid holidays & 15 annual vacation days. 

As stewards of nearly 14 percent of New York City’s land, the NYC Department of Parks & Recreation (Parks) builds and maintains clean, safe and accessible parks citywide, and programs those parks with recreational, cultural and educational activities for people of all ages.	

MAJOR RESPONSIBILITIES
• Perform all types of work required for the planting, maintenance and removal of trees and large shrubs.
•Climb, prune, brace, cut and fell trees and large shrubs.
•Operate bucket truck including aerial lift and cherry picker as well as chipper and other similar equipment. 
•Identify hazard defects to trees and ensure public safety.
•Spray trees and large shrubs and perform tree inspections.
•Identify trees by species and inspect for the Asian Longhorned Beetle and other pests and diseases. 
•Prepare and use composing sites.

QUALIFICATION REQUIREMENTS 
Six months of satisfactory, full-time experience as a climber and pruner or arborist performing all types of tree work required for the planting, maintenance, and removal of trees and shrubs including climbing, pruning, bracing, cutting and felling trees and large shrubs and operating manual, power driven and motorized equipment for the performance of these duties.

Experience as a ground person is not acceptable towards meeting this requirement.

LICENSE REQUIREMENT
• A Motor Vehicle Driver License valid in the State of New York.
• Within one year of appointment, employees must possess a Class B Commercial Driver License valid in the State of New York. The Class B Commercial Driver License must be maintained for the duration of this employment.

This position is exempt from NYC residency requirements.

To apply submit cover letter and resume:

City employees:
1) Apply through Employee Self Service (ESS) under Recruiting Activities
2) Search for Job ID# 117263

For all other applicants:
1) Go to NYC Careers 
2) Search for Job ID# 117263

Job ID: 846/13/117263


----------

